# Cheetah Ignition



## Klabauterman (29. Juni 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200625286310


----------



## m.freeride (15. November 2011)

hallo ich hab ein cheetah ignition rahmen und wollte mal fragen welche kurbel auf ihrem darauf war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

